# Tatoo quesstion,.. Stone Small Animal Tattoo Sets



## mrs.h (Feb 1, 2010)

When I need to tattoo a ND do is there a best tatoo kit. Jeffers has this one. Stone Small Animal Tattoo Refill Sets
http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&pf_id=16201

What sneaky details are there to tattooing, that may surprise a beginner? Thank y'all!


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought the stone small animal tattoo kit for our nigerians, I do wait until the kids are around 6 weeks old to tattoo because their ears are just sooooo tiny.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That although they give you ink to use, throw it away and order the green paste. Start stocking up on toothbrushes, everyone in my family gives me toothbrushes when they are old, I use them to smear the ink into the holes. Vicki


----------



## mrs.h (Feb 1, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> That although they give you ink to use, throw it away and order the green paste. Start stocking up on toothbrushes, everyone in my family gives me toothbrushes when they are old, I use them to smear the ink into the holes. Vicki


Something else for my family to think I'm nuts for  !"Can I have your old toothbrushes...for my goats...for their ears?

But thank you for the heads up!! I like to be prepared.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Also have them save....

Large sweat shirts....cut off the sleeves, use the sleeves for infant goat sweaters (just make slits about 8 inches down from the cuff for their front feet, use the cuff for their turtle neck (you can even tuck in Nubian ears to the cuff, cut part of the arm out in a circle for baby boys to pee. Use the body of the sweat shirt for older kids.

Towles, towles and more towels...you can tell the income of a dairy goat farm by the quality of thier towles...I have been places that buy new towels to wipe baby goats off with  sorry it's old towels I am to embarassed to have in the house, some have even already made it through the rounds of being on my husbands work truck for sweat rags!


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

I have been looking at one that Caprine Supply has. Do you think this one would be good to use with my ND and Mini-Manchas?

.300 Small Tattoo Outfit for Goats

This small Stone tattoo outfit is ideal for tattooing LaMancha tail webs and the small ears of Swiss breed kids. Tattoo tongs are 7" long; head is only 1 1/4" wide (about half as wide as the 5/16 inch tattoo tong's head). Head holds four digits. The .300 digits are as tall as the 5/16 tattoo digits, but they are spaced closer in head, making a more compact tattoo mark


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes that is the same thing...check out Jeffers, few can beat their prices.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

I use the #300 on my Alpines.......works very well. 

Robin scored me 9 brand new big towels at Wal-mart on the clearance shelf for ONE DOLLAR each! They are my new house towels, lol.


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

I know what I will be ordering this weekend. Besides the kids I have several adults to do as well.


----------

